# redtube viruses?



## staf (Jul 13, 2009)

can you get viruses using redtube?


----------



## funkysnair (Jul 13, 2009)

no, you will just go blind


----------



## Shane (Jul 13, 2009)

funkysnair said:


> no, you will just go blind



Dang!


----------



## Mitch? (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh and hairy palms.


----------



## Glliw (Jul 13, 2009)

Just don't go clicking on the advertisements whilst you enjoy yourself. heh


----------

